# Straightening Antlers



## U-Turn (May 18, 2011)

I have heard a couple of folks talking about how to straighten antlers but did not hear how. I have some that, other than the curve, would make great blanks. Can anyone tell me how to do that?


----------



## bitshird (May 18, 2011)

Boil them in water for about 20 or 30 minutes then put them in between some scraps of wood and put them in a vice, leave them over night, Also apply tightening slowly, and don't take them out too soon or they WILL curve back.


----------



## turnsomeantlers (May 18, 2011)

Might I suggest not using the best pot in the house and boiling them outside. You have to really appreciate the outdoors to embrace the aroma of boiling antlers.


Good Luck!


----------



## PaulDoug (May 18, 2011)

I've done it Ken's way many times with about 75% success.  Some of them just curved again when I released the tension.  But most worked.


----------



## leestoresund (May 22, 2011)

+1 for boiling. I've had success just letting them soak overnight and then putting them in a vise.
Lee


----------

